
Want a Better Pitch? Ask This Question - andyraskin
https://medium.com/firm-narrative/want-a-better-pitch-ask-this-question-daf91d2d21f6#.62qxw5pw4
======
beat
I think I may try to do this myself. I'm working on software with a very broad
potential application, and trying to make it approachable is an interesting
pitch problem.

~~~
andyraskin
Cool. I'd love to know how it works (or doesn't) for you.

